# Vibrator



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

Wife using vibrator behind my back 
, does any husbands have an issue with this ?


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

SC,

Does she still have sex with you?

If she does have sex with you can she achieve orgasm with you?

Does she claim to have no sex drive?

Tama


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Only if I'm bent over. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

TAMAT said:


> SC,
> 
> Does she still have sex with you?
> 
> ...


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

If your sex life is good, then its not a problem. If she is using a vibrator instead of having sex with you, then I think it is a problem - first step is to try to understand why.


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

uhtred said:


> If your sex life is good, then its not a problem. If she is using a vibrator instead of having sex with you, then I think it is a problem - first step is to try to understand why.


Not sure why and i dont really want to ask her and ruin her good orgasms shes having on her own cause its really a turn on cause i audio record her ,the buzzing then the moan8ng its nice lol !!!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Spanishcock7117 said:


> Not sure why and i dont really want to ask her and ruin her good orgasms shes having on her own cause its really a turn on cause i audio record her ,the buzzing then the moan8ng its nice lol !!!


If you don't want to ruin the orgasms she's having on her own, it should be because you want her to enjoy her alone time, not because you're getting a voyeuristic thrill from recording it... which leads to a possible problem. If you're recording her without her knowledge (even just audio), that's a serious violation of trust. There is still a reasonable expectation of privacy even in marriage. If she were to discover your "stash," it could go very badly for your relationship.

If you're concerned, the only thing you can do is let her know you know and discuss this together. Be purely supportive and nonjudgmental. You can tell her you think it's hot and, if there has been no shock or obvious shame up to this point, maybe even ask if you could be present for such an event. But have no expectations, this is a very difficult thing for most to share.


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Spanishcock7117 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why and i dont really want to ask her and ruin her good orgasms shes having on her own cause its really a turn on cause i audio record her ,the buzzing then the moan8ng its nice lol !!!
> ...


Yea you have a very good point , 
And i have been wanting to ask her but then she will think im being nosy and invading her alone privacy


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

Spanishcock7117 said:


> Wife using vibrator behind my back
> , does any husbands have an issue with this ?


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hold the vib on her clit as you bang her!

Win win.

If she don't know you know then buy her one and suprise her with it andva big lets go try this thing out.


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

chillymorn69 said:


> Hold the vib on her clit as you bang her!
> 
> Win win.
> 
> If she don't know you know then buy her one and suprise her with it andva big lets go try this thing out.


I've tried it ,i think she rather do it on herself in privacy, almost like she knows where to apply it to get that explosive orgasm


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

No one gets a woman off more than a vibrator. I have always encouraged my sex partners to do whatever is necessary for them to reach orgasm. Most women do not orgasm from just intercourse contrary to what we see in porn. I used to keep two vibrators in my night table, one for my wife and one for the girl we shared. They were used very often. My wife orgasms in under 3 minutes no matter how we do it but BOB, her battery operated buddy, gives her very intense orgasms so why not. My goal is not to be the macho man but rather to have my wife get the most pleasure out of sex as she can, anyway she can. 

I have drawers full of sex toys. Perhaps that is why I had two women sharing me for 30 years and 30+ sex partners so far. No woman leaves my bed without an orgasm or two or three. Most times now, in our mid sixties, my wife will orgasm by her vibrator. As a result of that, she wants sex more often. I still get oral and then kiss and fondle her while she uses her vibrator for a few minutes until she cums. A vibrator is very vanilla sex these days. I have accommodated women with some very kinky ways to orgasm. Whatever gets them off is fine with me as long as they keep coming back for more.


----------



## Puny_T-Rex_Arms (Apr 20, 2017)

Sorry, champ, you are married to her, but you don't own her. She can do whatever she wants with her body. Also, don't go sneaking around, monitoring her activity. That's disrespectful. Stop being so insecure.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

At least you're getting sex regularly. My wife has a once per month sex drive and uses her vibe a couple times a week in the meantime. There are issues of resentment and rejection as you can imagine. If I were you I'd let her have her fun as long as you're satisfied with the frequency of sex. In my case I no longer bother trying to initiate.


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

Vinnydee said:


> No one gets a woman off more than a vibrator. I have always encouraged my sex partners to do whatever is necessary for them to reach orgasm. Most women do not orgasm from just intercourse contrary to what we see in porn. I used to keep two vibrators in my night table, one for my wife and one for the girl we shared. They were used very often. My wife orgasms in under 3 minutes no matter how we do it but BOB, her battery operated buddy, gives her very intense orgasms so why not. My goal is not to be the macho man but rather to have my wife get the most pleasure out of sex as she can, anyway she can.
> 
> I have drawers full of sex toys. Perhaps that is why I had two women sharing me for 30 years and 30+ sex partners so far. No woman leaves my bed without an orgasm or two or three. Most times now, in our mid sixties, my wife will orgasm by her vibrator. As a result of that, she wants sex more often. I still get oral and then kiss and fondle her while she uses her vibrator for a few minutes until she cums. A vibrator is very vanilla sex these days. I have accommodated women with some very kinky ways to orgasm. Whatever gets them off is fine with me as long as they keep coming back for more.


Yes we been married 30yrs and sex is great im 52 shes 48 and she does love her vibrator and i won't stop her from using it not will i let her know that i know she's using it secretly on her own , hell i masturbate listening to her moan on my audio recorder


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

Spitfire said:


> At least you're getting sex regularly. My wife has a once per month sex drive and uses her vibe a couple times a week in the meantime. There are issues of resentment and rejection as you can imagine. If I were you I'd let her have her fun as long as you're satisfied with the frequency of sex. In my case I no longer bother trying to initiate.


Aw thats a bummer yea she's 48 im 52 and we do it every friday sat sun every month plus she has her vibrator getting off on her own


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Spanishcock7117 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why and i dont really want to ask her and ruin her good orgasms shes having on her own cause its really a turn on cause i audio record her ,the buzzing then the moan8ng its nice lol !!!
> ...


Yea i get your point violation of privacy but i get off myself listening to the recorded audio of my wife getting orgasm ,it's a turn on


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

Puny_T-Rex_Arms said:


> Sorry, champ, you are married to her, but you don't own her. She can do whatever she wants with her body. Also, don't go sneaking around, monitoring her activity. That's disrespectful. Stop being so insecure.


No insecurity here 
Im actually gettimg off listening to her orgasms


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

TX-SC said:


> Only if I'm bent over.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


Oh yea i bet she gets her strapon for you hahaha


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Spanishcock7117 said:


> No insecurity here
> Im actually gettimg off listening to her orgasms


So the insecurity is not an issue. But the sneaking around still is:redcard:


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Spanishcock7117 said:
> 
> 
> > No insecurity here
> ...


Me sneaking around or her sneaking around ?


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

Spanishcock7117 said:


> Rocky Mountain Yeti said:
> 
> 
> > Spanishcock7117 said:
> ...


I gotta keep tabs on her never know it my be a man next in place of her using the vibrator ,or another man using the vibrator on her or his penis


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Spanishcock7117 said:


> I gotta keep tabs on her never know it my be a man next in place of her using the vibrator ,or another man using the vibrator on her or his penis


Wow. I think you'll find plenty of women (some right here on this forum), who use toys but would never think of going outside the marriage.

If you're really think this is a possibility, your relationship has much deeper problems than you wondering why she uses a vibe.


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Spanishcock7117 said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta keep tabs on her never know it my be a man next in place of her using the vibrator ,or another man using the vibrator on her or his penis
> ...


Oh ok cool , and our sex life is awsome , friday, sat sun every month plus she has her vibrator 
But it just crosses my mind ,i honestly think she wouldnt


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Spanishcock7117 said:


> I've tried it ,i think she rather do it on herself in privacy, almost like she knows where to apply it to get that explosive orgasm


practice and communication might go a long way


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

And you claim you don't feel insecure? You keep tabs on what she does when you aren't there because it might be a man, next time????

Yeah, sure. That's a lot of bad juju right there.

I do own my wife, but I would never record her without her knowing about it. 

I had to buy my wife a damned vibrator myself, because she wouldn't. She texts me every time she uses it, to let me know how much fun she had while I'm stuck at work. Then she laughs, (LOL). But since she can come so many times every day, it just helps keep her hot and ready for me.


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

WilliamM said:


> And you claim you don't feel insecure? You keep tabs on what she does when you aren't there because it might be a man, next time????
> 
> Yeah, sure. That's a lot of bad juju right there.
> 
> ...


Good point i can't argue with you on the insecurity, valid .
But i do want to tell her I know she's been using it , just don't know how


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah, that would be a tough conversation to start.

I can't think of a gentle way to start it. Darn.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

Spanishcock7117 said:


> I've tried it ,i think she rather do it on herself in privacy, almost like she knows where to apply it to get that explosive orgasm




So have her use it on herself while you engage in PIV... or just as a show for you. 

As a woman, I got my first vibe years ago at a toy party hosted by a friend... I was embarrassed to even show my H what I bought. It never occurred to me to use it with him until he asked to watch and told me how hot that would be to him. 

If you can approach it from a different angle ... rather than being confrontational and instead being sexually curious, she might surprise you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

heartbroken50 said:


> Spanishcock7117 said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried it ,i think she rather do it on herself in privacy, almost like she knows where to apply it to get that explosive orgasm
> ...


And that's how I would like it ,her use it while I watch and turn on for both .
Just shes a very private woman and been this way for 30yrs of our marriage, i just know im in the wrong by audio recording her use it


----------



## NickTheChemist (Apr 26, 2017)

If she's open to it, talk to her about setting aside time for the 2 of you to figure out what works for her to get off when you're together. Make it about her pleasure. Open communication during love-making is key here.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

NickTheChemist said:


> If she's open to it, talk to her about setting aside time for the 2 of you to figure out what works for her to get off when you're together. Make it about her pleasure. Open communication during love-making is key here.


WTF? 

How very intrusive and *ignorant* to assume anyone needs to control their spouse's desire to masturbate and make it all about both of you. I couldn't imagine being such a pitiful ass-clown that I'd secretly monitor and try to control my husband's occasional alone time. I just can't IMAGINE being *that* pathetic and having nothing better to do with my life than that.

And the OP's nauseating statements about spying on his wife and getting off listening to the recordings are so utterly cringe-worthy and intrusive that I hope his wife catches the pervert and kicks him to the curb so hard his mother feels it.


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> WTF?
> 
> How very intrusive and *ignorant* to assume anyone needs to control their spouse's desire to masturbate and make it all about both of you. I couldn't imagine being such a pitiful ass-clown that I'd secretly monitor and try to control my husband's occasional alone time. I just can't IMAGINE being *that* pathetic and having nothing better to do with my life than that.
> 
> And the OP's nauseating statements about spying on his wife and getting off listening to the recordings are so utterly cringe-worthy and intrusive that I hope his wife catches the pervert and kicks him to the curb so hard his mother feels it.


Yea i dont blame you 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## NickTheChemist (Apr 26, 2017)

Wow, you're bitter. 

I wasn't talking about masturbating. What I meant is for the two of them to find a way that sex could be better for her when they are together-whatever that may mean is up to the couple and what they want and are comfortable with. Who would argue that that is a bad idea for any married couple?


----------



## Moliverna (Apr 9, 2017)

WilliamM said:


> And you claim you don't feel insecure? You keep tabs on what she does when you aren't there because it might be a man, next time????
> 
> Yeah, sure. That's a lot of bad juju right there.
> 
> ...


This reply a waste of my time. 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

NickTheChemist said:


> If she's open to it, talk to her about setting aside time for the 2 of you to figure out what works for her to get off when you're together. Make it about her pleasure. Open communication during love-making is key here.


Got it i will surely ask her and set something up , 
30yrs married and i should of already figured it out right lol

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

mine uses it when I am not here, then send me the videos saying hurry home. so no, doesn't bother me in the least!


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

seriously creepy behaviour to record your wife. Yuk, just yuk.

MrH would go from daily sex to kicked to the curb if he ever did anything so pathetic, disrespectful and insecure.


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

MrsHolland said:


> seriously creepy behaviour to record your wife. Yuk, just yuk.
> 
> MrH would go from daily sex to kicked to the curb if he ever did anything so pathetic, disrespectful and insecure.


Well today is your lucky day 
YOUR NOT MY WIFE hahah

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Spanishcock7117 said:


> Well today is your lucky day
> YOUR NOT MY WIFE hahah
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


and thank The Universe for that. But seriously I would not be with such a wimpy child/man. Much prefer real men, one like my husband who participate with the vibe than sneaks around like a school kid recording stuff.

This place makes me so greatful for the amazing man I have.


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

MrsHolland said:


> and thank The Universe for that. But seriously I would not be with such a wimpy child/man. Much prefer real men, one like my husband who participate with the vibe than sneaks around like a school kid recording stuff.
> 
> This place makes me so greatful for the amazing man I have.


How dare you insult me like that if you don't even know me 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Spanishcock7117 said:


> How dare you insult me like that if you don't even know me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Based on info provided by....... YOU.


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

I would not have a problem as long as we were still having our normal sex. We have a vast array of toys and I encourage the use of them while I'm out of town. We use toys together during most of our sexcapades.


----------



## Spanishcock7117 (Apr 25, 2017)

MrsHolland said:


> and thank The Universe for that. But seriously I would not be with such a wimpy child/man. Much prefer real men, one like my husband who participate with the vibe than sneaks around like a school kid recording stuff.
> 
> This place makes me so greatful for the amazing man I have.


That's awsome im happy for you!! 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Recording your wife without her agreement to the recording is a crime. There exists a legal expectation of privacy in certain places.. like in our own homes, our bedroom, bathroom etc.

If your wife found out what you are doing, she could have to removed from your home and even prosecuted. And yes there are cases where people have been prosecuted for doing this.

TAM is NOT a forum for you to brag about this sort of thing. 

Take it elsewhere.

{speaking as a moderator.}


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Please read the rules this forum, Sex In Marriage.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html


Also read the rules for Posting on TAM:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/350914-posting-guidelines-forum-rules-2016-a.html


----------

